
Company wants to use reentry heating to roast coffee beans - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/how-much-would-you-pay-for-coffee-roasted-in-space/
======
mindcrime
Did April 1 somehow arrive without me noticing? This sounds pretty over the
top, borderline absurd, even.

------
who-knows95
this is the most pretentious thing i have ever read? is this satire?

~~~
uberman
My first reaction as well.

